# Help calm me down



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Has your dog had Obedience training?
I don't think you should bring your dog into Agility until your dog is ready.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I know you are way out in the middle of nowhere as far as access to group comp classes and fun matches, but those things usually settle my worries.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Judi said:


> I don't think you should bring your dog into Agility until your dog is ready.


I agree. Good thing I had no plans to enter him, because he hasn't had a day of agility training in his life


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish you lived closer I would love to meet your crazy Flip.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, here is my word of advise. Read your post backwards and in pig Latin. When you are finished you should have your mind wrapped around the task I have given you so that you won't freak out about your class. Remember: in through the nose, out through the mouth. Ever read the book "That Winning Feeling"? Me neither, but I hear it is good for those of us with ring nerves.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> I know you are way out in the middle of nowhere as far as access to group comp classes and fun matches, but those things usually settle my worries.


We do have a lot of matches coming up in conjunction with the shows this summer. Nothing actually local of course, but with a 2-5 hour drive.

We have a private lesson scheduled for Tuesday. Although with gas prices going up it's getting harder to justify driving 3 1/2 hours each way for a 1 hour lesson. Oh well, I guess you gotta do what you gotta do to get what you want. 

Laissez les bons temps rouler!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

If he did half of what you just said he'd be a youtube sensation.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Laissez les bons temps rouler! True Dat!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Ever read the book "That Winning Feeling"? Me neither, but I hear it is good for those of us with ring nerves.


It's been on my "if I ever have money that is just becoming a burden to my wallet" list for years. Maybe I'll see if Kindle has it...

Once I'm in the ring I'm usually fine. It's the waiting to go in the ring that gets to me. Or in this case, the waiting before even entering a show!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Laissez les bons temps rouler! True Dat!


Should have been Flip's registered name LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> It's been on my "if I ever have money that is just becoming a burden to my wallet" list for years. Maybe I'll see if Kindle has it...
> 
> Once I'm in the ring I'm usually fine. It's the waiting to go in the ring that gets to me. Or in this case, the waiting before even entering a show!


What's really bad is I have it, but haven't read it. It's on _my_ "have it need to read it" list :no:. You want to borrow it?? I'll send it to you to read then you can highlight all the good parts.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Should have been Flip's registered name LOL


Looks like I'll get to keep a puppy from Breeze's litter. Mind if I use it :? What would be a good call name?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Braccarius said:


> If he did half of what you just said he'd be a youtube sensation.


 
Well let's see what he's done before...jump ring gates, check. Grab ring gates with mouth, check. Knock ring gates over, check. Get so crazed about wanting to go play with a border collie that people think he wants to attack it, check. Grab a rally sign off the holder, check. 

I don't think he's ever actually been around a clip board. I never thought about proofing it before because I know it wouldn't spook him like other dogs. But I guess I thought of another reason to proof for it...

None of them bother me nearly as much as the monsterous play noise. We went to petsmart yesterday and crossed paths with at least twenty other dogs. The only dogs he reacted to were an Aussie (which looks a lot like a border collie) and a border collie. Luckily I know the person who owns the border collie very well, we train together sometimes. So when Flip went spastic and everyone in the store went running to see if the poor border collie was frightened and if the golden needed extra help being controlled, she waved them off because she knows he's just being a dufus. Actually a young doberman did the exact same thing to Flip when we first got to the store. Flip barely even glanced at him. But I'll admit, my first reaction when I heard the noise was aggression. It wasn't until I stopped and listened and looked at the dog that I realized that he was just wanting to play. So I know how easy it is to get that impression. And I can't risk Flip doing that at trial. It's not fair to other dogs that might be working, not fair to other dogs that might not understand or like his language, and I don't want to risk getting in trouble at a trial. So we're working on it. I was planning on entering him in BN in May but now I might need to hold off.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodie you might want to start with Rally. It is all on leash .. at least the 1st three legs are. Maybe see how he reacts in a real show setting.. I think he will surprise you.....(otherwise we have entertainment for months to come..J/K).. I really think he will do you proud..otherwise tell him I'm coming down to give him a talking to...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I guarantee you that whatever he does, it won't be the first time a dog has done it.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Your post made me chuckle. I'll bet once you channel all his youthful exhuberance you will have an amazing working dog.

But then my friend's Golden is seven years old and still runs zoomies around the utility ring EVERY time she shows. 

These Goldies of ours can be so silly....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahhh - he'll use up all of his tricks before he hits the rings!! And then the 2 of you will be an incredible team


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Well let's see what he's done before...jump ring gates, check. Grab ring gates with mouth, check. Knock ring gates over, check. Get so crazed about wanting to go play with a border collie that people think he wants to attack it, check. Grab a rally sign off the holder, check.
> 
> I don't think he's ever actually been around a clip board. I never thought about proofing it before because I know it wouldn't spook him like other dogs. But I guess I thought of another reason to proof for it...
> 
> None of them bother me nearly as much as the monsterous play noise. We went to petsmart yesterday and crossed paths with at least twenty other dogs. The only dogs he reacted to were an Aussie (which looks a lot like a border collie) and a border collie. Luckily I know the person who owns the border collie very well, we train together sometimes. So when Flip went spastic and everyone in the store went running to see if the poor border collie was frightened and if the golden needed extra help being controlled, she waved them off because she knows he's just being a dufus. Actually a young doberman did the exact same thing to Flip when we first got to the store. Flip barely even glanced at him. But I'll admit, my first reaction when I heard the noise was aggression. It wasn't until I stopped and listened and looked at the dog that I realized that he was just wanting to play. So I know how easy it is to get that impression. And I can't risk Flip doing that at trial. It's not fair to other dogs that might be working, not fair to other dogs that might not understand or like his language, and I don't want to risk getting in trouble at a trial. So we're working on it. I was planning on entering him in BN in May but now I might need to hold off.


:worthless


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I too think I would start Flip in rally. I started Jackson in rally because the novice level is all on leash and there was no way I was ready to trust him off leash. He's a wild boy. Plus my nerves were through the roof never having been in the ring before. My friends and I were all surprised how well he did. We did have some entertainment at that trial. A handler was starting to walk her yellow lab through the serpentine and the lab just picked up the cone to give it to his mom. Made us all laugh.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha! You guys don't know me at all, if there's one thing that makes me an absolute nervous wreck it is rally! It's too fast paced for me, switching what you're doing every few seconds, trying to remember where to go next...makes me nervous just typing about it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am beginning to think Beginner Novice is how I will be introducing Ms Towhee.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I about snorted an extra hot latte through my nose reading this post. The next fun match you go to please have someone video you and Flip. Maybe you need a couple of stiff ones before showing him. BTW do you realize Flip could be the first GR to get a herding title?! Let him hang around his BC friends if they are herding something and I'll bet he catches on real fast.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's an amusing thought: one of the things that drew me to Flip's pedigree was I thought the pups would be tiny bit on the soft side and not too over the top crazy. hee hee, I am obviously NOT a good judge of what will come out of a pedigree LMAO! Oh well, surely I wouldn't want him any other way (right?)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Looks like I'll get to keep a puppy from Breeze's litter. Mind if I use it :? What would be a good call name?


Have at it! There's a dog (different breed) around here with at least part of that in her registered name (don't remember exactly what it is) and her call name is Mardi.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

One of the things that always helps me is to keep the perspective that any show is just ONE day on a long and wonderful journey with my dog. Even if we've had an embarrassing performance (and we've had them), I still get to take that dog home to train and show another day.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well after a talk with the trainer I'm going to visit tomorrow I am feeling much better. She said it will be easy to fix his loud mouth towards other dogs. And that's the only REAL concern I have - I don't want people thinking I have an aggressive dog. Or worse, I don't want my dog to _become_ an aggressive dog because he ticks off too many other dogs. But she assures me it's an easy fix (she's met him many times before and has dogs closely related to him).

So I'm feeling better. I can do embarassing. Heck, I show a Lhasa Apso in obedience! One that likes the zoomies and figured out he can duck under the ring gates and go hang out in a conformation ring during the middle of his run...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Agility is fun too!

I had my old boy do a lot of things. Let's see...

Grab the cones on course and attempt to kill them.

Remove loose poles and attempt to grab poles on jumps at the end of the run for a trophy (if he's crossed the line already it's not a DQ is it?).

Grab poles at the end of the building and attempt to knock out the competition that way.

Do the teeter both ways and then back again because the judge wouldn't point him in gamblers for going back and forth.

Have a barking fit at the weave poles because they're different and move more than the ones at home.

Take off on handler and do half the course himself, at top speed, only stopping at the end of the dogwalk to realize he's playing alone, while I'm still standing there.

Oh and we can't forget Bender and her 'must make eye contact' routine where she climbed into the lap of a guy setting poles who was in a lawn chair looking at the sky as instructed. She was very good at standing on his shoulders wagging her tail while I discussed wine choices with the judge in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bender said:


> Agility is fun too!
> 
> I had my old boy do a lot of things. Let's see...
> 
> ...


hmmnnn.. are they related to Titan..LOL For someone who does amazingly well in obedience ..Agility is a different country and all bets are off. Titan will get ticked at me and try to help me move faster...by either trying to nipping me in the rear or on one occasion in training he almost pulled my shorts off..


----------

